# Forum Members



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Having read a few posts on here over the last week or so, I've noticed a number of either current or ex TT owners....constantly posting negative stuff...

These are some of these who either offer no constructive comments/advice, and simply slate another members car, or opinions, or requests for help, and are generally down right nasty....

This is the one and only forum i've ever joined, and i have to say the majority of members are great.

Isn't a car forum about people who 'love' (ok maybe really like and are enthusiatic) their car.

There are lots of 'its just a car' comments aimed at those who (like me) take great pleasure and pride in having their TT just so....clean / unmarked etc....These comments are fine when we are talking in relatation to illnesses and well being of others, because of course there are more important things in the world...

But why do some members have to slate others for giving a shit about there pride and joy....

If you're on this forum, surely you are here because you share some enthusiasm for your TT? Whether that be speed, performance, aesthetic or all these attributes?

If you are on this forum just to drop an unwanted opinion, or sarcastic jibe at another member, then please just fuck off,

small rant over....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

oldguy said:


> Having read a few posts on here over the last week or so, I've noticed a number of either current or ex TT owners....constantly posting negative stuff...
> 
> These are some of these who either offer no constructive comments/advise, and simply slate another members car, or opinions, or requests for help, and are generally down right nasty....
> 
> ...


Well said flower


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

+1


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nicely put


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Totally agree, well said.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

When I first joined a long time ago I was impressed by how some people went out of their way to be helpful and for example went to great effort to document their mods and repairs for the benefit of others - a community of helpful like minded people - that's what it's all about. There was always the odd slanging match or attack of the odd baiting troll from time to time but unless it was meant in fun or resolved in good humour then it left no impression with me and did not impress. I expect it's like that with most people and was ever thus - you know who makes an effort to be helpful and supportive and you respect them for it. Those who bait and rile for entertainment will eventually be ignored or self destruct unless they change.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Isn't a forum all about opinions though ? Fair enough people shouldn't be cunts just to be 1 but anybody can have an opinion about a car or a topic etc cnt they ?

I personally think if you cnt take abit of critism about you car then you need have a serious think about yourself. If someone was to say 'I don't like such and such on your car'. I wouldn't take offence and be upset. It's their opinion but its MY car so I like it then all that matters. ( I'm not on about you here Oldguy btw, I think your great [smiley=sweetheart.gif] )

It's better to be honest about an idea for a future mod as long as its constructive criticism) take for example 'ades TT 180' who posted about making a custom flat bottom. It didnt look right and so people told him in order for him to improve the look. I'm glad he didnt take it personally as no1 intended it to be personal at all.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tonksy, the fact that ade went to all of the trouble to make it was a great effort and he did come in for critisism on it, i thought he did damm well tbh. OG is correct in all honesty and i venture into mk1 section when it is something i can help or offer advice on the the OP. i know sod all about real modding so just keep it shut apart from that looks good or wd as in Grahams return to the forum and tt love again.
i drove out to evesham for les on monday to inspect some wheels....just because he needed help and i could do it tbh. i enjoy the forum more in off topic and of course flame as it keeps me from being bored 5hitless watching drivel on tv. and of course i have met some lovely people on here and hope to keep doing so in the future.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I totally agree. Ive met ades in person and he seemed a sound guy for the 10 mins we spoke. and 100% fair play to him for giving it ago which 99 out of 100 wouldn't but im saying sometimes you need to be honest rather than lead them down the wrong path but as I said not in a cuntish way


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Everyone has an opinion and I'm not suggesting they can't share it.........

All I was trying to say is criticise or offer your opinion, don't just slag someone or their car off for the sake of your own amusement....

And Mr Tonks...... :-*

:wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oldguy said:


> Everyone has an opinion and I'm not suggesting they can't share it.........
> 
> All I was trying to say is criticise or offer your opinion, don't just slag someone or their car off for the sake of your own amusement....
> 
> ...


so OG in other words if you have nothing decent to say then don't say anything at all  ? well thats 95% of my posts gone :lol: :lol:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has an opinion and I'm not suggesting they can't share it.........
> ...


Errrr.....you said it not me :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Agree with all the above really and no matter how many times I have a break from here it doesn't seem to actually change that much. There always seems to be the normal few nob heads who are generally newish members and it's either their TT is the best thing ever or someone who tries to thrust his knowledge of all things automotive down our bleeding necks.

Since arriving back here again in the last couple of weeks then I have resisted to do the normal comments I would normally make to some of the posts I've read but I'm too old and too tired of them now to make an issue of anything these days, I just can't be arsed to be honest but nevertheless, it really is so annoying to read some of the utter drivel that some of these people are writing - new batteries that make your car go "sweet". Yep, whatever. I don't care, I'll just get on in my own little way and be happy with that.

Negative comments about my car? Again, I'm not particularly bothered these days but there is a difference in the way that some people express that opinion, a negative comment can be written as an observation that OK, not for me but what you've done looks good rather than the blunt, verging on the rude replies Graham is referring to which I totally agree with.

A negative but well informed comment is I find, useful at times and I don't have any problems with those as it makes me look twice at maybe that what I've done is perhaps not the best thing so revisiting that and taking that persons opinion on board can result in a better outcome - it's just how it's said, that's all.

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I think your car is a pile of wank Graham and I hate the colour.

As you might imagine... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> I think your car is a pile of wank Graham and I hate the colour.
> 
> As you might imagine... :wink: :lol:


Fuck off you slime ball. :lol: :lol: :wink:

Graham


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Love_iTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I think your car is a pile of wank Graham and I hate the colour.
> ...


Get a room ya pair of tossers!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I think your car is a pile of wank Graham and I hate the colour.
> ...


You're a charmer print boy! :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Yep. Dat's what der hood say on da street bro. [smiley=dude.gif]

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Yep. Dat's what der hood say on da street bro. [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Graham


'Da hood' blud...

Fuck that bollocks. A pint of proper English bitter is in order.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Dat's what der hood say on da street bro. [smiley=dude.gif]
> ...


...and if I see you at any of the meets (Gaydon maybe) then I'll buy you one. :wink:

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


It will be reciprocated with pleasure.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been here since about this time last year, but only active since November when I passed my car test. I guess that makes me a new member. Personally this forum is one of the most active and helpful I've been on. I've been able to find answers to technical questions, get inspiration for things to do to my TT, bought in group-buys, and not got a lot of criticism of my choice of model. I can take it.

My other main haunt is one for my bike, which has the same level of good advice and lots more banter. We only argue about which colour is faster on there.


----------

